# How did I not find out about this sooner!?  Toonami Aftermath thread



## lupinealchemist (May 31, 2012)

A streaming website featuring what used to make Cartoon Network good and even stuff they never showed.

http://www.toonamiaftermath.com/

Most likely old news, but I was pleasantly surprised.

Apologies if this sounds like advertising. I'm just excited.


----------



## Verona (Jun 3, 2012)

About the site? No bad! But about the channel Cartoon Network itself? It isn't the same as before. They took the good toons down =_=


----------



## Becky-Raptor (Jun 4, 2012)

the site is awesome, i missed Toonami so much, cartoon network after getting rid of it has just gotten into a downward spiral


----------



## kamunt (Jun 6, 2012)

Toonami is back now, at least! On Adult Swim Saturday Nights. Aw yeah.
I think that Cartoon Network is just different. They've figured out that "bigger kids" make up a significant portion of their audience, hence shows like Adventure Time, the Regular Show and Mad.
Not gonna lie, seeing Reboot made me the most nostalgic anything ever.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 13, 2012)

kamunt said:


> Toonami is back now, at least! On Adult Swim Saturday Nights. Aw yeah.
> I think that Cartoon Network is just different. They've figured out that "bigger kids" make up a significant portion of their audience, hence shows like Adventure Time, the Regular Show and Mad.
> Not gonna lie, seeing Reboot made me the most nostalgic anything ever.



Define "bigger kids", just to be clear. Because I seriously doubt that "new" Cartoon Network knows. I mean, _Toonami_ had shows that weren't totally for kids, like _Tenchi Muyo!_ and _Evangelion_!!


----------

